# My New 150G Set-Up



## RayW

Hi all, Here is a pic of the tank I just bought. I am going to be cleaning out the gravel tonight with water from my 55g tank and hooking up the first filter. Will keep posting updated pics to this topic....


----------



## Da' Manster!

Sweet!!...Congrats, Ray!...







...Lots of options with a tank that size!...


----------



## RayW

Need some Info quick!!!! Ordering supplies from amazon tonight to get it by the weekend...

have a 150g (pictured above) that will have 4 adult reds and prolly some other random fish.

I need a filter which I am buying an FX6 and I already have FILSTAR XL (the four tray rena)for back-up or additional cleaning when necessary.

What I need to know is opinions/reccomondations for the following:

Heater(s) - (it is in the basement and will likely get quite cold over winter)

Pump/circulator - was thinking of getting two big Hydor (like 1400s) and I have a 900gph aqueon one already(freebie)

anything else I need that I am not thinking of? I have a light unit that I plan on foiling.


----------



## Da' Manster!

Heaters = I've always Aqueons and have never had any problems with them...I would use 2 200W heaters (one on each side of the aquarium)

Filtration = FX6 is perfect!...Pump, circulators, powerheads, etc...are all optional and not necessary.

use some pH down (makes water more acidic) in addition to the water in your current tank since you are upgrading to make sure the pH is as close as possible to your current levels.


----------



## Ægir

For a heater I would suggest looking at the JBJ True Temp with controller... the heater itself is not glass, and has a shield. It also uses an external digital controller for temp. Downside is you would be running one heater vs two, but the upside is the controller that will help protect you.

Instead of buying a canister, why not build a sump and have all the filtration you could ever need? And prob do it for half the cost... I helped another member build one for his tank that was basically 5 gal buckets for media bins and a 75 gal tank for the sump, and we estimated to be the equivalent of 2 or 3 FX5s. Again, downside is you will have to drill the tank which is simple if you have the time or someone local to do it for you.

Two 1400s would be good, you can also try the MaxiJet Sureflow kit ontop of a MJ600 or 1200 to save some $$


----------



## RayW

Would LOVE to do a sump and probably will down the road, but I am on a bit of a time restraint right now. When I do build a sump I will seek your advice for sure! Also, once a sump is built I can always use the FX6 elsewhere.

I have an aqueon pro in my 55g and it does GREAT and its plastic covered so no fish burns or breaking or anything....and I saw the JBJ heaters...I will look at those and prolly pick between those two... I do have an older Hydor 400w that came with the tank that I can always use as a back-up

I am going to check out the Maxi jet idea..

Good note on the PH. I have PH up and Down so I can keep track of that.

Thanks guys!


----------



## RayW

Well getting my shipment of equipment over the next few days... some crap came saturday...but the filter and heaters and all don't come until Monday and tuesday.... Can't wait to get this thing up and going


----------



## RayW

Here is a link to my video of the new tank. Picked up the other two reds last friday. Will take some better videos later this week I hope


----------



## Da' Manster!

Nice video, Ray!...







...your reds are looking good and it definitely looks better with the two new additions!...







...Hopefully, they will get along!...


----------



## Venger

Hi there!

You have a good looking tank there!

I'm planning on getting a FX6 for my 600 liter tank. I will be setting this up in February as I have a holiday planned for Xmas.

Are you going to get more plants in there?

Regards,

Venger.


----------



## Tom H.

That's a really nice set up! The video is great! I am going to be upgrading from a 75 gal to a 150 gal. I currently have an FX6. How do you find the FX6 works with your 150? Also I am currently shopping for the 150 gal. If you don't mind sharing what are the dimensions of your tank and what brand is it? I'm high on space and can only go as long as 60" and that is why I'm settling on the 150 gallon. Thanks.


----------



## meyjeffery

I have a wet/dry on my tank and still use the external fx5 for extra filtration


----------



## Earled

Nice tank.


----------

